# Acer aspire one Not having wireless capabilty



## Joshwhitcomb (Aug 5, 2011)

So I have an aced aspire one. I just upgraded from windows 7 starter to windows 7 pro. I now can't get my computer to locate any wireless network. I've already updated all my drivers. My little wireless light is still blinking orange every few seconds. Is there a way to turn this on manually. Acer support wanted to charge me $100 to fix it with screen sharing


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Update your wifi drivers.

Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Look on the "front" panel, below the lip of the keyboard, similar to where a latch would be on a typical notebook. There's a slider there that's not a latch, but it's a switch that toggles the wireless on and off. Slide it over until the light above it (with the antenna logo) goes on, indicating wireless is enabled, and slide it again to turn it off.


----------



## Joshwhitcomb (Aug 5, 2011)

brobarapas said:


> Look on the "front" panel, below the lip of the keyboard, similar to where a latch would be on a typical notebook. There's a slider there that's not a latch, but it's a switch that toggles the wireless on and off. Slide it over until the light above it (with the antenna logo) goes on, indicating wireless is enabled, and slide it again to turn it off.


----------



## Joshwhitcomb (Aug 5, 2011)

Well on this acer aspire one there is no switch or slide. There is a function key with the wireless button on the f2 key.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this is the user manual according to it there is a switch on the front right page 13
http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/manuals/acer/0000/userguides/Aspire_one_Quick_Guide_English.pdf


----------



## Joshwhitcomb (Aug 5, 2011)

I think I have a different model. Let me get back with you soon


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Check Device Manager - 
START | type *devmgmt.msc*

What is the name & date of the wifi driver?


----------



## Joshwhitcomb (Aug 5, 2011)

My model is ao532h


----------



## Joshwhitcomb (Aug 5, 2011)

no switch anywhere.....i checked twice for driver updates. no wireless capability!=p


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

have you tried pressing the F2 button while holding down the FN button


----------



## Joshwhitcomb (Aug 5, 2011)

yes many times! it has the symbol on the f2 key but doesnt work when they are simultaneously pushed. any other thoughts?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

A generic wifi listed in specs - http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/netbook/2010/Acer/Aspire/AspireOneAO532h/AspireOneAO532hsp2.shtml


jcgriff2 said:


> Check Device Manager -
> START | type *devmgmt.msc*
> 
> What is the name & date of the wifi driver?



I see Intel, Atheros, Broadcom... which drivers did you download?

http://support.acer.com/us/en/product/default.aspx?tab=1&modelId=1854

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Page 8 - http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...633965215227286609&Step1=NETBOOK&Step2=ASPIRE


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

can you connect via the Ethernet cable,,


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

my acer is touch sensitive , try just touching the blinking light, that toggles mine on and off...

good luck

ps, mine is an acer aspire 6930


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The lan is atheros but the wifi seems to be intel Acer Aspire One AO532h | Acer Aspire One 532h Netbook Series Service Guide


----------



## Joshwhitcomb (Aug 5, 2011)

Ive tried installing all three of them......Doesnt work. I have made progress witht the atheros driver. My light used to blink red and now it is solid red and never blinks. I dont know what it did though. All my drivers are up to date. Still no wireless capabilty


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

try one more thing, (not sure if it's the same in 7) right click desktop>windows mobility center (link on the left hand side bottom) see if there's an option to turn it on there...

good luck


----------



## Joshwhitcomb (Aug 5, 2011)

stil no results on these answers. is there any other manual or program i can install to fix this?


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

does the wireless card show up in device manager?
start>typedevice manager>enter, click the + sign next to network adapters....
is there a wireless card?
is there a red or yellow warning?


----------



## Joshwhitcomb (Aug 5, 2011)

all it shows is the following with no red or yellow warning:

atheros ar5b95 wireless network adapter,
atheros ar8132 PCI-E Fast ethernet controller,
Microsoft Virtual Miniport Adapter #2


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The Wireless LAN Driver for your system = - Atheros 8.0.0.259 - 21.2 MB - 12/15/2009 - Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Netbook / Aspire One / AO532h

I downloaded it and found the contents to be for Windows 7 x86, although, the driver is older than I would prefer for Windows 7 -

Folder = *WLAN_Atheros_8.0.0.259_Win7x86\ndis6xWin7*

```
[font=lucida console]11/06/2009  12:53         1,227,776 athr.sys
11/19/2009  10:33            51,228 athrext.cat
11/19/2009  10:33            51,232 athrextx.cat
11/06/2009  12:56         1,550,848 athrx.sys
11/17/2009  11:36           307,070 netathr.inf
11/17/2009  11:37           308,477 netathrx.inf
[/font]
```
Can you connect w/ Ethernet?

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Joshwhitcomb (Aug 5, 2011)

yes i can connect hardwired to the router. I tried installing the driver and it says it wasnt installed correctly and to contact manufacturer for help. I dont want them to charge me money so what can i do?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

There may be a hardware issue with the wifi itself.

Those are the drivers based on the specs.

See if a USB or PCI wifi device works.


----------



## Joshwhitcomb (Aug 5, 2011)

i found out i need to download a launch manager and i did that...... it says" Make sure that wireless LAN and Bluetooth devices are enabled via Launch manager." how do i do that?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi what do you mean you need the launch manager please post your full model number


----------



## Joshwhitcomb (Aug 5, 2011)

AO532H


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

All the drivers are here you should be able to download and install with nothing but the downloaded driver Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Netbook / Aspire One / AO532h


----------



## Joshwhitcomb (Aug 5, 2011)

ive done all these drivers. my wireless light is like an amber orange but still not locating router. when i go to properties on my wireless card adapter it sais its working properly. no results


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

can you post a screenshot of the message you recieve when trying to connect


----------



## georgewin (Apr 9, 2012)

hi, i have exatly the same preblem with the same netbook and same OS, can anyone help me to fix this problem??? thanks...


----------

